# Xampp USB



## Sententiaregum (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr,

ich verwende für Testzwecke meiner Scripte Xampp. Jetzt muss aber was repariert werden, aber ich brauche im Moment dringend Xampp. Jetzt bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, es auf ein USB auszulagern und habe es gleich mal im Netzwerk meiner Schule getestet.
Ich habe im Xampp verzeichnis die xampp_start.bat geöffnet, und es hagelte Fehlermeldungen. Es hieß, dass immer eine Bibliothek(*.dll) nicht verfügbar ist, die ich brauche(z.B.mysqli).
Ich habe 1.8.1 mit PHP 5.4.7

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

LG sententiaregum


----------



## sheel (12. Juli 2013)

Hi

In welchen Pfad hast du denn das Ganze am Usb?


----------

